# **NorthEast Nissan Meet**



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

April 26 and 27 in Albany..........
check out the website...............
http://www.teknopia.org/nissan/

-Robb-


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

We would love to cover this in NPM if someone attending can send us some pictures and info after the meet...


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Great, ill put out the word and let you know whats up..........

-Robb-


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

SHIT!!!!!!!!!.... i would LOVE to help you out mike.. but i dont think ill get my car back from the dealership by then....?????? is that on a saturday and sunday? Mike i could take some digital shots.. what size do you want the pics? what res, and what format Jpg Tiff Bmp. etc. ? Travis


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

i pretty sure its gonna be both days........


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I will be there with my camera...


----------



## IndecisionKills (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry guys I would love to go and represent New England Nissan Owners Club, but I have a police dept test that day. I do believe others from the RI and Mass are will be attending though.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I wanna go too....Bobby, the guys over at altimas.net are planning to meet up at around 8 am and drive up...I may meet up with them.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *I wanna go too....Bobby, the guys over at altimas.net are planning to meet up at around 8 am and drive up...I may meet up with them. *


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

andre said:


> *I wanna go too....Bobby, the guys over at altimas.net are planning to meet up at around 8 am and drive up...I may meet up with them. *


How long of a drive is it going to be?


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

StanBo said:


> *How long of a drive is it going to be? *


 about 2.5 hours..............


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *about 2.5 hours.............. *


I thought you were shitting me but it is 2.5 hours. I am going to see who is interested.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

StanBo said:


> *I thought you were shitting me but it is 2.5 hours. I am going to see who is interested. *


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

just send me the best pics you guys come up with... if someone wants to author the write up you'd be welcome, if not I'll write it up from the info you guys turn in...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *I wanna go too....Bobby, the guys over at altimas.net are planning to meet up at around 8 am and drive up...I may meet up with them. *



get me all the details...

I will ride up


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

D'oh....I might not be able to make it....I got scheduled to work on Saturday, but I'm gonna try to switch with somebody.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

I can't make it Saturday. Our big meet in NJ is that day.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, and it's only about 15 miles from my house. :thumbup: I will be there with my motor swap project [GA16DE] equipped '89 4WD B12 wagon. I bet there won't be another one there just like it!  I'll take some digital pics to submit to Mike.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you can make it....cuz I cant.  Nobody to cover my shift at work.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

andre said:


> *Glad you can make it....cuz I cant.  Nobody to cover my shift at work. *


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Today was day 2 of the Northeast Nissan Meet, in Grafton State Park, near Albany, NY. I didn't go to Day 1 but alot of the Altima guys were there, and they had a cruise to the park, a great fire going in the fire pit, a bar-b-que, an autocross in the lower parking lot, and all in the pouring rain!  Today though, the weather was great, and as I guessed, I had the only B12 there. But there were a nice mix of Altimas, NX2000's, a Spec V, Maximas, and a 300ZX TT. It was a great time, some new friendships were made, and I got a ride in an NX2000 with a freshly installed SR20DET! :thumbup:


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice meet fellas. Our meet went off pretty well on Sat. We had 50 cars there.

Do you have more pics from the Albany meet?


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

That AWD sentra was crazy!! What a great car to show up at the meet. Day 1 was insane, 25 cars, BBQ, renegade AutoX, hotel party, 25 Nissan parade down Central ave to HoJo's hotel. We had people who were on the road for 7 hours show up including one altima from Ottawa. We are planning another to happen in the fall for sure. We are loading all the pics and vids from the meet on to one server and I will post the link as soon as that is done. The NYC crew of altimas.net wussed out at the last minute and so we talked a lot of trash on them, all in the name of fun though. Here's a video one of us put together...remember the trash atlking is for the NYC altimas.net members lol.


Right Click...Save as


Thanks to those that made it out. The first semi-annual NE Nissan Meet at Grafton was a huge sucess.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Not to brag but if you think pulling 25 cars is good you should come down to the NY and NJ meets. We pull 250 cars when the weather is good.

On a lighter note that was one of the funniest videos I have ever seen. 

Pussies. Hair fairies. Hahahahahaaaaaa

We need to combine forces and get one rocking ass meet going.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Reverend D said:


> *That AWD sentra was crazy!! What a great car to show up at the meet.*


 ***** Mucho Gracias Reverand D. A lot of people don't even know they sold AWD Sentras in the US. Here's a pic from an ice auto-X this past winter, on Warners Lake, about 45 minutes from Grafton State Park, where we all gathered this past weekend. 

















Reverend D said:


> *Thanks to those that made it out. The first semi-annual NE Nissan Meet at Grafton was a huge sucess. *


 ***** It was a pleasure to meet an hang out with you guys! :thumbup: Can't wait to do it again this fall. Maybe I'll bring my Datsun B210 rally car.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Reverend D said:


> *The NYC crew of altimas.net wussed out at the last minute and so we talked a lot of trash on them, all in the name of fun though. Here's a video one of us put together...remember the trash atlking is for the NYC altimas.net members lol.
> *


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

That looks fun as hell.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

StanBo said:


> *Not to brag but if you think pulling 25 cars is good you should come down to the NY and NJ meets. We pull 250 cars when the weather is good.
> 
> On a lighter note that was one of the funniest videos I have ever seen.
> 
> ...



Well I just saw the vid for the Maxima meet in Roosevelt Park and they had maybe 4 maximas. 25 is big for an altimas thrown meet. I am not bragging by any means.

Joining forces would make the meets huge and I would be down to see what would happen.

Scooter, the drunken chef, was off the hook that night. I feel bad for those who missed out on him, he is one of a kind.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Reverend D said:


> *Well I just saw the vid for the Maxima meet in Roosevelt Park and they had maybe 4 maximas. 25 is big for an altimas thrown meet. I am not bragging by any means.
> 
> Joining forces would make the meets huge and I would be down to see what would happen.
> 
> Scooter, the drunken chef, was off the hook that night. I feel bad for those who missed out on him, he is one of a kind. *


I know you weren't bragging. It is all positive waves baby!

We are at the point where permits have to be secured and police have to be hired to cover the meets. We lucked out with the weather and didn't have a huge turnout. Some of our members are police from NJ and they have to make sure things run smoothly.

We will work something out.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

This was my first attempt at a putting together a meet as well. I think the turnout exceeded my expectations big time. The rain didn't stop some of us. Actually I don't know if we would have gotten away with some of the stuff we did if more folks showed. But I still feel having a huge meet would be awesome and something I would very much like to be a part of. 

We had a NY state trooper with us which might have had a lot to do with there being no disturbances during our renegade autoX sessions. Either way I am set on doing this again in the fall at the same location after the park is closed since the first meet went so smoothly.


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

The fog in that video was tremendous. You guys are nuts.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)




----------

